# Bristol Bombay 117 Squadron RAF



## nickbert_81 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi All,

My grandfather flew with the 117 Squadron RAF during 1941/1942

These are some pictures of Bristol Bombays in his collections.







Bombay L5856 - Force Landed 7th - 9th of August






No Markings






Bombay "C" on the left, Bombay "A" on the right.

1. Does anyone know how I can find out what letter markings Bombay L5856 would of had?
2. Does anyone know how to find out what L5XXX number "C" "A" Bombay Aircraft would have been?
3. Can anyone tell me the colour scheme used on these airplanes?

Regards

Nick

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Oct 14, 2012)

Firstly those are very interesting pictures of a relatively uncommon type so thanks for sharing them.

For the first two questions, the 117 Squadron ORB _might_ help and_ may_ be held at Kew.

The four Bombays operated by 117 Squadron were ex 216 Squadron so it is possible that Squadrons ORB might help with the same caveats.

As 216 Squadron had been in the Middle East for some time when those aircraft were transferred to 117 Squadron I suspect that they were in some version of desert camouflage but I hesitate to commit myself. I will have a check and see if I can turn up anything definite.

Steve


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2012)

Those really are cool pics, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2012)

Cool shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VERSUCH (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice photos of a largely forgotton aircraft...many thanks
Cheers Mike


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2012)

Great photos! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bhoodog (Oct 18, 2012)

My Dad also flew with 117 Squadron (Wireless Op / Air Gunner) for a relatively short period, Sep '41 - Feb '42. (onto 108sqd then 37sqd) I've been searching for years for some photo's of the Squadron's Bombays, Thanks a million for sharing them, it's very much appreciated

Colin


----------

